# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  تنظیمات ExtJs  برای IIS  چگونه است

## shahrokhimostafa

با سلام 
من یه مشکلی دارم که الان برنامه وب سایت خودم رو با ٍي،ـُ نوشتم و روی کامپیوتر خودم مشکلی نداره و تحت ویژوال استودیو ران میشه و حتی یک خطا هم نداره زمان کامپایل شدن ، ولی تنظیمات اون رو هنگامی که میخواهم توی سازمان با IIS 


ران کنم رو نمیدونم 

لطفا از دوستان گرامی تقاضا میشه که اگر کسی نحوه تنظیمات برای IIS  رو میدونه توضیح بده

----------

